# Rally possible Venue - Please look



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Need comments please

One of our members has approached me with some interesting information reference a possible venue for future rallies, its the Maker Heights Centre at Rame Head near Plymouth.

Here is an overhead shot of the area










loads more information on the site here http://www.makerheightscentre.ik.com/

Normally the cost per pitch would be £5 per night, but as a discount to MHFacts members this could be reduced to £4.50 per night for a normal stay there, but for a rally, depending on numbers attending this could be reduced more. There is also the possibility of a BBQ/Music even possibly a bar being laid on, we would need to supply some helpers to organise and run it.

There are plenty of quite reasonable facilities around. The two local villages have several pubs each, a very good fish and chip shop and eatery and other good eating places. It is adjacent to Mt.Edgcumbe Country Park and the SW Coast Path runs outside our grounds. Lots of good beaches and walks. Plymouth, with all its attractions, can be accessed by foot passenger ferry in about a mile. There are local transport firms, taxis and mini and bigger buses. 
If people wish to use us as a staging point there are plenty of other attractions within an hours drive (Eden to mention a big one and of course places like Looe and Polperro, Bodmin Moor and Dartmoor).

Comments please


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Looks like an excellent venue to me, depending on when, I would be interested.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Yes depending on when it is we would be interested. Plenty of notice for folk to plan this time would be appreciated . Hopefully we wont be booked up elswhere as we were last time


Please not in the school hols though. I cant have any time off during them

motorhomer


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

I'm interested but once again it looks like being one end of the country or another - those of us still doing the monday to friday might struggle to get there. That said, you can't please all the people all of the time and I do understand it is really difficult to find places. It sounds great, let me know when it is and I'll do my best to be there. 

If I don't make it I'll rely on you all to have a pasty for me

Cheers

David


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

That looks really nice & I would certainly try to come but I'm going to clash with Motorhomer here as for us it has to be in school holidays as it's too far just for a weekend


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

*Site*

As the member putting forward this site we would be pleased to see any of you more or less any time. Our facilities are fairly primitive but our location fantastic and plenty of space.
The question of timing for a rally we have to leave to popular demand but you would be welcome individually anyway.
BillD.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Caz said:


> That looks really nice & I would certainly try to come but I'm going to clash with Motorhomer here as for us it has to be in school holidays as it's too far just for a weekend


Hi Caz

I would also have to add a few days either side to make it worthwhile as like you it is too far for us for the weekend as well. Unfortunately i run a little tourist information & gfts & beach goods centre on the beach so school holidays is always very busy for me. Kids want their buckets & spades etc so cant really close the shop at this time. Still you cant please all of the people all of the time can you?

Motorhomer


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Could you get someone in to run it for you perhaps? Kids looking for a holiday job for a few days? Or maybe we could come to you instead? Or how about winter, do you close up shop when the cold weather comes?


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Caz said:


> Could you get someone in to run it for you perhaps? Kids looking for a holiday job for a few days? Or maybe we could come to you instead? Or how about winter, do you close up shop when the cold weather comes?


Hi Caz

Unfortunately we cant have school or college students or any one working in the shop without police checks etc working amongst children who when in & on the beach area are a little less clothing clad if you know what i mean. By the time they were vetted the school holidays would be over. Unfortunately at the moment there are only two folk running the park. Myself & the ranger & he obvoiusly has the park & car parks etc to look after. It is much easier to have time off to suit me out of the school holidays and especially out of the summer season. We have just had a few days ito visit other halfs sister 7 family in Hull & our next break will be the rally operated by Carol on Exmoor in early Septemmber for a similar motorhome site.

Still I am due to retire or at least reduce my hours somewhat next financial year so easier to arrange weekends off or even all of them. 
Who knows.

Regarding a rally this way we are always on the look out for somewhere but as yet not seen anywhere near here suitable. We are a bit like the foot of Italy here if you know what I mean.

Motorhomer


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*We're in*

We would love to come . . . . depends when. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

*Possible rally site - come anytime!*

Hi All,
I notice some people are having difficulty getting away at the same time as others!
As far as we are concerned you would be welcome to come anytime, individually or in small groups to suit yourselves.
We are a charity striving to keep this wonderful place open to the community at large and eventually restore it to profitable use.
If you would like to know more please contact me by message or email at [email protected]
BillD


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Rallies*

Hi,
Sounds like a good idea, not far for us. Advanced notice would be great.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Rallies*

please delete. double posted


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Rallies*



zulurita said:


> Hi,
> Sounds like a good idea, not far for us. Advanced notice would be great.


Hi

So where is it? Please share

Motorhomer


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Rallies*

We stayed on Rame Head last year and had a good time. Enjoyed the coast path very much. Would be very interested in a stay on this site in the future. Best wishes, Rowley


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Rallies*



motorhomer said:


> zulurita said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi Motorhomer if you click on the link in Nuke's message and follow the links on that site you will come to a map :wink:


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi There,

Looks a great site. Please keep us posted with details and we'll be there if at all possible.


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Rally possible Venue*

Sounds a great venue and not that far from us. Are there any facilities - I hate that word - are there bogs?

Couldn't make September as going away twice, October in the autumn would be good.

vita


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

hi

Are there any definate dates yet. There is a meet on Exmoor for a similar site on the 3rd 4th 5th Sept so if the dates were 11th 12th 13th Sept we would be able to make the venue as I am sure otheres would too. The last weekend August is the bankholiday weekend & probably not a good idea


Motorhomer


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

This sounds excellent, and if it helps to keep a facility like this open to all, that's even better.

We'd love to attend a rally there (usual caveat "When?").

:idea: Why not make it the place to meet in the SouthWest, irrespective of organised rallies - say, the first weekend of every month? At least there would be a good chance of meeting others if you went there on one of those weekends. :idea:

*BillD* - tell us a bit more about facilities for motorhomes - bogs? Water? Flat pitches? Views from pitches? How "organised" is it (ie locked at night, etc)? and so on.

Barry


----------



## 90460 (May 1, 2005)

yes i would be interested when is it going on?


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Tonz,
The week-end Sept 11/12 .
If you would like to know more you can follow this stream back or there is another stream with more comments on at:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postt1940.html
I hope I have done that right.
I am the local guy who is trying to put it together, feel free to contact me by PM if there is anything else you would like to know.
BillD


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Will come some time, hopefully, but we've booked for York, so can't make it for the 12th!  :lol: but have a lovely time!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

see BillD, a link and text in the newsletter made quite some difference


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Dave,
I am sure they will come rolling in now!
BillD


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Rally possible venue*

Hi again -

Sorry, we won't be able to make it this time as we are already booked to go to Devizes. Hope y'all have a great time and the weather is better than it has been here in Cornwall for the past month ..... don't forget your wellies!

Vita


----------

